
Is this bug in Hacker news? - khoury
http://recordit.co/Ux5Ehs3PND
======
khoury
Scenario: when you are in the comment section of a post that has a URL in it,
there is a link that naturally should point to the URL, but it doesn't. I have
always wondered why this really annoying design choice was made. Please, can
anyone enlighten me on this?

~~~
mikevin
It shows all posts that link to that domain. Your example was the only post
from that domain.

